# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Green Cheeked conure...

## Kostakos

Βασικά για αυτό το είδος έχει δείξει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον ένα κοντινός ξάδερφος μου μεγάλος! Του αρέσουν οι παπαγάλοι αλλά δεν μπορει να βρει με τίποτα! 
Άμα κάποιοι από εσάς έχετε εμπειρίες με τέτοιου είδος παπαγάλους θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να τις μοιραστείτε για να τον ενημερώσω περισσότερο

----------


## Kostakos

Κανείς δεν έχει από αυτούς του μαγευτικούς παπαγάλους?  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Όταν λες δεν μπορεί να βρει εννοείς σε πετ σοπ? Νομίζω ότι για ένα τέτοιο πουλί ο εκτροφέας είναι μονόδρομος. Κατα τα άλλα για κονούρες από την σύντομη εμπειρία που είχα , η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι είναι πολύ πολύ απαιτητικά πουλιά, ζηλεύουν περισσότερο από κάθε είδος που έχω συναντήσει ως τώρα και κάνουν τρομερή φασαρία. Όταν λέμε φασαρία δεν εννοούμε επιπέδου κοκατίλ ή ringneck. Mιλάω για κραυγές που ακούγονται τετράγωνα μακρυά. Η εξαιρετικά δυνατή φωνή τους δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεί να αλλάξει γιατί είναι από τη φύση τους έτσι. Πιστεύω ότι κονούρα σε διαμέρισμα είναι σίγουρο πρόβλημα με τους γείτονες... εκτός αν κάποιος τύχει την εξαίρεση που κάνει λίγη φασαρία. Είναι πανέξυπνα πουλιά, εξερευνούν τα πάντα και μαθαίνουν εύκολα. Επίσης όταν δεθούν με κάποιον, απαιτούν μονίμως την προσοχή του, αλλιώς χαλάνε κόσμο. Αν ο ξάδερφος σου δεν μπορεί να αφιερώσει αρκετές ώρες την ημέρα θα σου έλεγα να του πεις να μην πάει σε τέτοιο είδος.

----------


## Kostakos

ναι αυτό εννοώ Ανδρέα.. δεν μπορεί να βρει εκτροφέα! Βασικά είναι το θέμα πως λατρεύει τις κονούρες,.. απλώς όπως έχω διαβάσει και γω είναι το είδος που κάνει την πιο λίγη φασαρία. Βέβαια ναι, είναι και ο χαρακτήρας του πουλιού!
είχε πολλά παπαγαλάκια αλλά τώρα τελευταία τα είχε παρατήσει. Και θέλει να ξαναμπεί. Δεν ζει σε διαμέρισμα αλλά σε μονοκατοικία σε χωριό. Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την απάντηση!  :Happy:

----------


## daras

συμφωνω με τον Ανδρεα!
οταν πηρα το παιονους μου..πηρα και μια white eyed conure για ενα φιλο.
εξημερωνονται τρελλα. ο φιλος μου τον γυρναει αναποδα..του ανοιγει τα φτερα..το πουλι αφηνεται να το κανεις Ο,ΤΙ θελεις!
αλλα η φωνη του ειναι πολυ διαπεραστικη. εισαι σε κεντρικο πολυβουο δρομο της θεσσαλονικης και ακους το πουλι που φωναζει μεσα στο σπιτι με κλειστα πραθυρα στον 1ο οροφο. απορω πως δε του εχουν κανει συσταση στην πολυκατοικια....και ειναι εν μερει τυχερος γιατι δεν κατοικουνται τα 2 αλλα διαμερισματα του οροφου.
επισης ειναι τρομερα ζηλιαρης. εχει τυχει να μου τον αφησει για λιγο διαστημα και δεχοταν χαδια απο μενα..επειδη ημουν μονο εγω εκει. αλλα οταν ειναι το "αφεντικο"...αν παω να τον χαιδεψω θα με δαγκωσει αλλυπητα. επισης αν αγγιξω το φιλαρακι μου παλι μου επιτιθεται. τρομερα κτητικα και ζηλιαρικα πουλια.
να το σκεφτει καλα αν μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε εναν παπαγαλο με τετοια προσωπικοτητα. δεν ειναι σπανιος αυτος ο χαρακτηρας στις κονουρες.

----------


## Kostakos

Έχω διαβάσει Πάνο για τον κτητικό χαρακτήρα τψν κονούρων και επίσης για την διαπεραστική φωνή τους..... ζει σε μονοκατοικία αλλά όχι έξω από το χωριό! Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει... εγώ του το έχω πει! τώρα αν θα πάρει η δεν θα πάρει δεν ξέρω!

----------


## oasis

η ρατσα αυτη ειναι απο τις πιο ησυχες (εχω εμπειρια με αυτα τα πουλια). την συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα. οι κονουρες του υποειδους πυρουρα οπως ειναι αυτα τα πουλια ειναι απο τα πιο ησυχα σε αντιθεση με τις κονουρες του υποειδους αρατινγκα που ειναι φασαριοζικα

----------


## Kostakos

Μπορείς όμως να μας πεις λίγα ακόμη για το χαρακτήρα... ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά και λεπτομέρεισ στην φροντίδα?  :Happy:

----------


## oasis

η φροντιδα σε ενα παπαγαλο ειναι ιδια σε ολες τις ρατσες απο παροτλετ μεχρι μακαω. καθαριοτητα, σωστη διατροφη, καθημερινη ουσιαστικη ενασχοληση εκτος κλουβιου,ανετο κλουβι με αρκετα παιχνιδια

----------

